# Milky Way over Volcano



## rnl (Jul 29, 2017)

Volcano National Park ..Milky Way, Caldera and Me


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 29, 2017)

Ok now..... that's just showing off....

Seriously though, that is a very well done picture and very interesting to boot!

Congratulations on a job well done!


----------



## Click (Jul 29, 2017)

+1 

Well done, rnl.


----------



## rnl (Jul 29, 2017)

Obviously I didn't take the exposure. Thanks to Ken Sklute


----------



## rnl (Jul 29, 2017)

Here's one of mine


----------



## rnl (Jul 29, 2017)

Milky Way at Keck Observatory at 14500 feet


----------



## lion rock (Jul 29, 2017)

Very nice pit fire roasting the Milky Way 8)  ;D ;D ;D!
Like!
-r



rnl said:


> Here's one of mine


----------



## rnl (Jul 29, 2017)

The "fire pit" is actually a half mile wide volcano caldera. It's 600cinside that pit


----------



## MrToes (Jul 29, 2017)

Very cool photo's, does anyone know if you still can get that close to the calderas?


----------



## rnl (Jul 29, 2017)

No. It's prohibited by the park service definitely too danderous. There are toxic fumes


----------



## Valvebounce (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi rnl. 
So did they ban it since you were there a 5 weeks ago, you snuck in, you had special dispensation, or you work there and it is part of your job? 
Very nice shot, stunning opportunity well exploited. 

Cheers, Graham. 



rnl said:


> No. It's prohibited by the park service definitely too danderous. There are toxic fumes


----------



## rnl (Jul 30, 2017)

I was at least a 1/2 mile from it. Perhaps a mile. It's huge.


----------



## mdmphoto (Jul 30, 2017)

rnl said:


> Volcano National Park ..Milky Way, Caldera and Me






Don Haines said:


> Ok now..... that's just showing off....
> 
> Seriously though, that is a very well done picture and very interesting to boot!
> 
> Congratulations on a job well done!



+1!!!


----------



## Click (Jul 30, 2017)

rnl said:


> Milky Way at Keck Observatory at 14500 feet



Great shot, rnl.


----------

